# Myford ML8 BANDSAW ATTACHMENT



## SammyQ (2 May 2005)

I've recently acquired one of the very first (i.e. cream-coloured) ML8 lathes. The wee beastie came with no documentation at all, so I'm playing the old trial and error game. Rather than bandjax the thing, has anyone out there got either experience or paperwork? With especial reference to the BANDSAW ATTACHMENT? I've already damn near severed a lower digit with a falling table; I mean, how will I continue to swing from the branches if it happens again? 


P.S. Alf, Tony et al, no, your eyes are NOT playing tricks, I DID post this on that ...other....site. Feel free to beat me behind the knees with a wet lettuce.     

Sam, in a damp and depressing Belfast.


----------



## blurk99 (2 May 2005)

this place may help

http://www.lathes.co.uk/myfordwood/index.html

and apprently you can buy 'literature' for these things - are they good machines? - i was really keen on rescuing one of these before buying my delta

Jim


----------



## Noel (3 May 2005)

Sam, interesting . Bit like a Shopsmith with all the attachments. Where did you find it?
Looks like rain for most of the week.

Rgds

Noel,


----------



## Alf (3 May 2005)

SammieQ":36muxpug said:


> P.S. Alf, Tony et al, no, your eyes are NOT playing tricks, I DID post this on that ...other....site. Feel free to beat me behind the knees with a wet lettuce.


There's some ...other... site? I don't believe it. [-( 

Cheers, Alf

Who would have given the same link as Jim, fwiw.


----------



## SammyQ (3 May 2005)

Noel: The lathe came from our sister school's workshop during 'streamlining'. It has been badly painted in some hideous shade of Hammerite green but has all the goodies including the sanding attachment/ table for, faceplates, chucks, a badly jammed Morse I centre, tools and the bandsaw. It was mine for nowt provided I acted quickly! I also acquired 1/4 ton of universal woodworker an "Elliot Minor" (from the 50's?) which includes a table saw, planer, radial saw, slot mortiser and the proverbial partridge/pear tree. Photaes on this site as I can, but the shed I laughingly call the workshop is in perfect chaos with all this stuff. Meant to get back to you, will email you on your private site.

Blurk99 - that site is no use, no paperwork available, that is why I used this forum.


Alice! Ubeaut!...Ring any bells? XXXX.

Sam, firmly tongue in cheek. As opposed to anywhere else..


----------



## Alf (3 May 2005)

SammieQ":1yp36ycs said:


> Alice! Ubeaut!...Ring any bells? XXXX.


Well it's nice of you to say so... Oh, wait. D'you mean that den of Aussie iniquity? Forsooth, one of their number actually referred to me as "a chick". I was touched and all ready to take it as a compliment, except he ill-advisedly tacked an "only" on at the beginning... [-X :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## SammyQ (3 May 2005)

Me? Sexist? Never!!!!!!

My wife wouldn't let me.


----------



## the happy miller (1 Jul 2013)

Does anybody have details of Serial Numbers against year of manufacture for the ML8,
I picked up one today and want to trace the history of it if it's at all possible.

Len. P.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Jul 2013)

You might do better starting a new thread.


----------

